# Spring Season ??



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Is anyone else as pumped as me for the spring turkey season to start? I can not wait to get out and scout.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah now that deer season is over it is time to wait for turkey season. Only time of the year that I seem bored out of my mind....Feb to April.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't wait. I seen a nice flock of 40+ birds on the farm this year. Hopefully a few gobblers stick around. I heard several gobblers sounding off this fall, hopefully they are vocal this spring.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I cant wait did not get out much last year and only a few trips deer hunting my trigger finger need a work out


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i am ready to hit the woods!!! got the calls out the other day and been practicing as i'm driving. You get some weird looks from people, i'm drivin my sis' rag top jeep so if they have their window down they here me at stop light and they look at ya like "What the he**?" its great. just hoping the birds cooperate. LETS GO HUNTIN!!!! YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP--------------GOBBLE!!!!!!!!!


----------

